# ...that time Joe tried to drive onto Fort Bragg... wearing his suicide bomber costume



## Marauder06 (Oct 31, 2015)

So yeah, apparently that was a real thing.


----------



## Dame (Oct 31, 2015)

Just... :wall:!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 31, 2015)

Play stupid games...win stupid prizes.


----------



## 104TN (Oct 31, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> So yeah, apparently that was a real thing.
> 
> View attachment 14323 View attachment 14323


Go check out the post on Fort Bragg's FB page. Nearly just as big a fail.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 31, 2015)

I feel a self-inflicted "Gerber slap" or two...or three...should be in order for that young Soldier!


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 1, 2015)

Fun police


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 1, 2015)

IF he was wearing a safety belt with the costume, he should have been good to go.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 1, 2015)

Stupid is as stupid does, Forrest.


----------



## AWP (Nov 1, 2015)

Was he a 25 Series?


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 1, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Was he a 25 Series?



I believe he was a Hajj series..


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 1, 2015)

And this is why we can't have nice things....


----------



## Etype (Nov 1, 2015)

rick said:


> Go check out the post on Fort Bragg's FB page. Nearly just as big a fail.


That post was a bigger fail than the guy's costume.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 6, 2015)

The lesson here to the real suicide bomber is to wear the vest beneath the Teletubby costume.


----------

